# Gioco delle Coppie di Tradimento.net



## Old Fa. (29 Marzo 2007)

E' un gioco da fare a tempo libero tra un post ed un altro, ... non è chiaramente obbligatorio, ... naturalmente le coppie che si formeranno alla fine non saranno quelle che si desiderano.
E' puramente virtuale, ... quindi, non si rischia niente a farlo ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non fate i soliti bordelli in questo titolo, ... dovete di fatto scegliere un vostro Cavaliere, oppure scegliere la vostra Cavaliera (esiste al femminile ? Fa niente si capisce). E non abbiate paura ad avanzare delle proposte, ... se una o uno rifiuta, ... siamo abbastanza numerosi per compensare. Non fate i timidi ....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dovete formare delle coppie, ... dopo andiamo avanti con il gioco e vi spiego le regole, che di fatto non ci saranno. Ma è simpatico conoscere la fine del gioco o come sarà , ... naturalmente non può partecipare chi non è in coppia. Per partecipare dovete scegliere il vostro nick femminile preferito, ... o il vostro nick maschile.

PS: naturalmente non avete un'eternità per farlo


----------



## Old Fa. (29 Marzo 2007)

Dimenticavo, visto che esistono i messaggi privati, ... se volete potere fare la vostra domanda in privato, ... tanto per evitare la vostra timedezza. 

Io faccio la domanda a deretumnatura per fare coppia con me in questo gioco, ... vediamo se accetta di farmi da cavaliera (ha tutto il tempo per decidere).... nel caso contrario, farò altre proposte.

PS: non fate i timidoni, ... fidatemi di me come fareste con un politico che vi promette mari e monti.


----------



## Igor (29 Marzo 2007)

Io chiedo Bruja


----------



## Old Fa. (29 Marzo 2007)

Igor ha detto:


> Io chiedo Bruja


Beh, ... una piccola regola esiste. Bisogna essere registrati se si vuole giocare a questo gioco e conoscere la fine.
Comunque, Bruja non l'avrai tanto facilmente ... anche se ti registri   

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: vabbè che è lei a decidere ....


----------



## Old kyaranat (29 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> E' un gioco da fare a tempo libero tra un post ed un altro, ... non è chiaramente obbligatorio, ... naturalmente le coppie che si formeranno alla fine non saranno quelle che si desiderano.
> E' puramente virtuale, ... quindi, non si rischia niente a farlo ...
> 
> 
> ...


 
...ma quando le pensi???


----------



## Lettrice (29 Marzo 2007)

Ma ci possiamo anche mettere le corna?


----------



## Bruja (29 Marzo 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma ci possiamo anche mettere le corna?


Linguaccia urticante  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ........... per una volta fai gioco di squadra!!!    

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (29 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Linguaccia urticante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scusa ma sono confusa e non so chi scegliere...  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   ... ma sto gia' frequentando uno psicologo... quindi non usero' quella scusa piu' in la'


----------



## Bruja (29 Marzo 2007)

*?????*



Igor ha detto:


> Io chiedo Bruja


Obbligata per la preferenza, ma non conoscendoti (virtualmente ovvio), mi sembrerebbe di fare un buio a poker............ almeno dimmi c'è la probabilità di avere la "mano servita" 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (29 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Obbligata per la preferenza, ma non conoscendoti (virtualmente ovvio), mi sembrerebbe di fare un buio a poker............ almeno dimmi c'è la probabilità di avere la "mano servita"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma guarda la pollastra...


----------



## Old kyaranat (29 Marzo 2007)

...scusate, ma Angel è uomo o donna? 
(senza offesa x Angel..)


----------



## Bruja (29 Marzo 2007)

*Riportato in altro thread*

...............................


----------



## Lettrice (29 Marzo 2007)

Mi sa che a me non mi si caca nessuno


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Marzo 2007)

*lettri*







Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma ci possiamo anche mettere le corna?


 





















































































































































   e con questa ti sei già guadaganata la settimana.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Marzo 2007)

*kiara!*



kyaranat ha detto:


> ...scusate, ma Angel è uomo o donna?
> (senza offesa x Angel..)

























basta....


----------



## Lettrice (29 Marzo 2007)

Ma com'e' sto gioco?

Fa lancia sempre il sasso e poi si leva di 'hulo... detto alla toscana


----------



## Old kyaranat (29 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma com'e' sto gioco?
> 
> Fa lancia sempre il sasso e poi si leva di 'hulo... detto alla toscana


..uff, 'sti uomini manco un invito decente, eh?





mi sembra il ballo dei debuttanti....


----------



## Old kyaranat (29 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> basta....


..ma, Micia...
ero interessata...metti che era donna, io la invitavo al gioco e passavo pure x lesbica...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




con tutto il rispetto, ma sono etero e c'ho pure due corna così...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Marzo 2007)

kyaranat ha detto:


> ..uff, 'sti uomini manco un invito decente, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O quello di fine anno... stile americano... 

Poi ci sono tutti questi giovincelli nel forum che dicono " sono io a dover conquistare"... ma se stiamo buone ad aspettare si fanno le ragnatele!!!


----------



## Old Otella82 (29 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> O quello di fine anno... stile americano...
> 
> Poi ci sono tutti questi giovincelli nel forum che dicono " sono io a dover conquistare"... ma se stiamo buone ad aspettare si fanno le ragnatele!!!


----------



## Bruja (29 Marzo 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> O quello di fine anno... stile americano...
> 
> Poi ci sono tutti questi giovincelli nel forum che dicono " sono io a dover conquistare"... ma se stiamo buone ad aspettare si fanno le ragnatele!!!


 
Poi non lamentarti se non ti si filano................sei un incrocio fra un caterpillar e un panzer...............   non vedi che piaccio o le farfalline, le madonnine, le pie donnine....... che t'aspetti ??? 
Bruja


----------



## Old Otella82 (29 Marzo 2007)

bene allora, tutte insieme al mio via, sbattete le ciglia soavemente come se fosseVo ali di faVfalla. chi non le ha lunghe e folte pVovveda con il mascaVa. leggiadVe signoVe, leggiadVe..






Via!!!
flap flap flap..
i maschi arriveVanno


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Marzo 2007)

*ohhhh.... cosa non farei per piacere*



> Bruja ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Poi non lamentarti se non ti si filano................sei un incrocio fra un caterpillar e un panzer............... non vedi che piaccio o le farfalline, le madonnine, le pie donnine....... che t'aspetti ???


----------



## Old kyaranat (29 Marzo 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> bene allora, tutte insieme al mio via, sbattete le ciglia soavemente come se fosseVo ali di faVfalla. chi non le ha lunghe e folte pVovveda con il mascaVa. leggiadVe signoVe, leggiadVe..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
...invece per protesta propongo di ispirarci all'ultima pubblicità della vigorsol...quella con lo scoiattolo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















hai voglia di leggiadrìa, cari uomini...anche troppa


----------



## Lettrice (29 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Poi non lamentarti se non ti si filano................sei un incrocio fra un caterpillar e un panzer............... non vedi che piaccio o le farfalline, le madonnine, le pie donnine....... che t'aspetti ???
> Bruja




















  ...Hai ferito i miei sentimenti














(Nel caso ne abbia qualcuno scampato alla strage)


----------



## Lettrice (29 Marzo 2007)

Ragazzi calmatevi un attimo con tutti questi PM perche' c'ho l' inbox stracolma...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Marzo 2007)

*Ridi ..ridi ..ridi...tu*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ragazzi calmatevi un attimo con tutti questi PM perche' c'ho l' inbox stracolma...


Ma io non posso partecipare ..l'unico di età adeguata è NadaMas ..e è evidente l'affinità che ci spinge uno verso l'altra


----------



## Lettrice (29 Marzo 2007)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma io non posso partecipare ..l'unico di età adeguata è NadaMas ..e è evidente l'affinità che ci spinge uno verso l'altra


 
Tranquilla manco io posso partecipare visto che non mi hanno cagato manco di pezza...

...Tra un po' mando un PM a La Lupa per chiederle se si vuol "mettere" con me... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   ...cambio sponda


----------



## Old Compos mentis (29 Marzo 2007)

Viste le mie tendenze di matrice prettamente "lesbicale", chiedo alla Lettrice di essere la mia compagna.
Qualora sia vincolante la scelta eterosessuale, chiedo la mano del Fun.


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Dimenticavo, visto che esistono i messaggi privati, ... se volete potere fare la vostra domanda in privato, ... tanto per evitare la vostra timedezza.
> 
> Io faccio la domanda a deretumnatura per fare coppia con me in questo gioco, ... vediamo se accetta di farmi da cavaliera (ha tutto il tempo per decidere).... nel caso contrario, farò altre proposte.
> 
> PS: non fate i timidoni, ... fidatemi di me come fareste con un politico che vi promette mari e monti.


Accetto.Ma temo che saremo solo noi due a giocare...nessun'altra coppia si è fatta avanti


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Marzo 2007)

kyaranat ha detto:


> ...ma quando le pensi???


 
Di notTe!guarda a che ora ha creato il messaggio!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma com'e' sto gioco?
> 
> Fa lancia sempre il sasso e poi si leva di 'hulo... detto alla toscana


Infatti,,,come si gioca??E cosa si vince???


----------



## Lettrice (30 Marzo 2007)

Fa visyo che sei on-line ci dici come cavolo si gioca?


----------



## Old Fa. (30 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fa visyo che sei on-line ci dici come cavolo si gioca?


Il gioco è composto da 4 parti diverse, ... se nemmeno la prima parte è stata fatta, ... non credo sia possibile andare avanti.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Siete delle ragazze troppo immature (non tutte naturalmente), .... più che un ballo o fare coppia, con voi sarebbe più semplice giocare al gioco della scopa o della sedia, ... o al fazzoletto se proprio si vuole
FA .... niente, ci ho provato....


----------



## Lettrice (30 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Il gioco è composto da 4 parti diverse, ... se nemmeno la prima parte è stata fatta, ... non credo sia possibile andare avanti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma le coppie devono essere note a tutti? O si puo' mantenere il segreto?

(giusto perche' mi sto organizzando un supertriangolo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old Otella82 (30 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Il gioco è composto da 4 parti diverse, ... se nemmeno la prima parte è stata fatta, ... non credo sia possibile andare avanti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Scusami Fa ma...
gli uomini non si son nemmeno visti e sono le donne ad essere immature?!
non perdi occasione per "demonizzare" le donne.. qualcosa brucia ancora parecchio.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Marzo 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Scusami Fa ma...
> gli uomini non si son nemmeno visti e sono le donne ad essere immature?!
> non perdi occasione per "demonizzare" le donne.. qualcosa brucia ancora parecchio.


Cara, oggi Fa e' sul piede di guerra... se non vuoi incappare in una discussione feroce e senza senso in cui lui vuole solo avere ragione ti consiglio di eliminare il post...


----------



## Old Fa. (30 Marzo 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Scusami Fa ma...
> gli uomini non si son nemmeno visti e sono le donne ad essere immature?!
> non perdi occasione per "demonizzare" le donne.. qualcosa brucia ancora parecchio.


Infatti ... gli uomini sono stati assenti in questo titolo, ... OK ho fatto uno strafalcione dicendo che siete immature, ... ma non era per tutte, ... anche se confesso che non ho resistito a dirlo per le quante volte lo avete reclamato sugli uomini.

Contrariamente a quanto sembra, non ce l'ho affatto contro le donne, ... ce l'ho con chi piagnucola dicendo di essere vittime della società maschile e fa la femminuccia (...). Naturalmente molto spesso mi capita di sparare a vuoto questa cosa, ... con il puro scopo di dirla.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Marzo 2007)

Senti Fa io  il mio triangolo perfetto e' deciso... quando inizia il gioco?


----------



## Lettrice (30 Marzo 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Viste le mie tendenze di matrice prettamente "lesbicale", chiedo alla Lettrice di essere la mia compagna.
> Qualora sia vincolante la scelta eterosessuale, chiedo la mano del Fun.


 
Se Fun e' d'accordo puoi avere tutt'e due


----------



## Old Fa. (30 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti Fa io il mio triangolo perfetto e' deciso... quando inizia il gioco?


Non inizia se non ci sono 4 coppie minimo, ... che siano poi etero o altro non ha importanza.

Ma 4 è il numero indispensabile per sapere come è la fine di questo gioco, ... peccato, ci tenevo a farvelo scoprire.

La fine è davvero una grande sopresa.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Non inizia se non ci sono 4 coppie minimo, ... che siano poi etero o altro non ha importanza.
> 
> Ma 4 è il numero indispensabile per sapere come è la fine di questo gioco, ... peccato, ci tenevo a farvelo scoprire.
> 
> La fine è davvero una grande sopresa.


Si finisce con un bel "tortino"?

Va bene anche la mia coppia allargata?


----------



## Bruja (31 Marzo 2007)

*Dubbio*

Io sono indecisa fra Chen e Steel............... ma andrà a finire che mi prendo Pinguino che sembra una persona riposante.   Vorrei solo sapere come funziona questo gioco se gli uomini non partecipano...........????  che ci facciamo un solitario con i tarocchi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Marzo 2007)

*steel*

Ti ti sto facendo il filo...vedi di schiodarti da quella sedia, please...e dammi una risposta, non fare l'indiano.


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io sono indecisa fra Chen e Steel............... ma andrà a finire che mi prendo Pinguino che sembra una persona riposante. Vorrei solo sapere come funziona questo gioco se gli uomini non partecipano...........???? che ci facciamo un solitario con i tarocchi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e incomicia a proporti seriamente..dai..


----------



## Old Vulvia (31 Marzo 2007)

Non mi si fila nessuno  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   men che meno.. Angela (Alberto).

Se partecipo con Mbuto, va bene uguale???


----------



## Bruja (31 Marzo 2007)

*Che dici......*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> e incomicia a proporti seriamente..dai..


 
Ce lo spartiamo a metà Steel.............così minimizziamo gli effetti? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Pinguino (31 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io sono indecisa fra Chen e Steel............... ma andrà a finire che mi prendo Pinguino che sembra una persona riposante. Vorrei solo sapere come funziona questo gioco se gli uomini non partecipano...........???? che ci facciamo un solitario con i tarocchi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io accetto cara Bruja e perchè sarei una persona rilassante?


----------



## Bruja (31 Marzo 2007)

*Pinguino*



Pinguino ha detto:


> Io accetto cara Bruja e perchè sarei una persona rilassante?


 
Perchè credo che se tu non avessi la situazione che hai saresti una persona gentile ed amabile........ lo si comprende nonostante tutto !!
Bruja


----------



## Old Pinguino (31 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Perchè credo che se tu non avessi la situazione che hai saresti una persona senza gentile ed amabile........ lo si comprende nonostante tutto !!
> Bruja


Hai ragione ed infatti questo essere gentile ed amabile nonostante l'apparenza di duro, mia moglie lo ha sempre considerata una debolezza, meglio il tipo figlio di puttana. Mi hai capito meglio tu che mia moglie in ventanni. Voglio te per il gioco.


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Marzo 2007)

*seeee beata a te...*



Bruja ha detto:


> Ce lo spartiamo a metà Steel.............così minimizziamo gli effetti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
e secondo te lui ci sta....


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Marzo 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Non mi si fila nessuno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 













   vulvia, è un gioco serio|


----------



## Bruja (31 Marzo 2007)

*Serio?*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> vulvia, è un gioco serio|


Se è un gioco serio perchè è limitato ai partecipanti al forum  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ?????
Bruja


----------



## Old Pinguino (1 Aprile 2007)

*Giochiamo o no*

Allora Fa come va a finire?


----------



## Bruja (1 Aprile 2007)

*Pinguino*



Pinguino ha detto:


> Allora Fa come va a finire?


 
Facciamo che a questa domanda ti risponde domani.............oggi è il 1° Aprile.............. 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Rebecca (1 Aprile 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Infatti ... gli uomini sono stati assenti in questo titolo, ... OK ho fatto uno strafalcione dicendo che siete immature, ... ma non era per tutte, ... anche se confesso che non ho resistito a dirlo per le quante volte lo avete reclamato sugli uomini.
> 
> Contrariamente a quanto sembra, non ce l'ho affatto contro le donne, ... ce l'ho con chi piagnucola dicendo di essere vittime della società maschile e fa la femminuccia (...). Naturalmente molto spesso mi capita di sparare a vuoto questa cosa, ... con il puro scopo di dirla.


Sembra la storia della mia vita. Di uomini liberi manco l'ombra... L'unico qui dentro è già impegnato (con derermun) e poi mi sento dire che c'è qualcosa che non va nella mia autostima se non trovo l'uomo-...


----------



## Rebecca (1 Aprile 2007)

*TBT*

Io mi propongo a TBT  (che è single!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ). 
Vedete che miglioro?


----------



## Old kyaranat (1 Aprile 2007)

Biddì.
ecco, mi propongo a Bastardo Dentro....
accetterà? non accetterà?
Fà..vogliamo far prendere una piega a 'sto gioco!!!!!!!!!!!!!
-oppure chiamiamo Chen e facciamola finita


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Aprile 2007)

kyaranat ha detto:


> Biddì.
> ecco, mi propongo a Bastardo Dentro....
> accetterà? non accetterà?
> Fà..vogliamo far prendere una piega a 'sto gioco!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> -oppure chiamiamo Chen e facciamola finita

















mi fai morire Kiara.


----------



## MariLea (1 Aprile 2007)

ma guarda un pò... il gioco delle coppie  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma tutte donne che si propongono?

Va bene mi propongo anche io e scelgo Nadamas, ovunque (e con chiunque) lui sia...
al contrario di Bruja, voglio una vita spericolata....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





(mi sa che Fa., dopo aver organizzato il gioco, non sappia più come continua... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )


----------



## Bruja (2 Aprile 2007)

*mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> ma guarda un pò... il gioco delle coppie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

............senza mi sa !!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja

p.s. Guarda che più che una vita spericolata di stai servendo una vita da "vedova bianca", il Nada è peggio della Primula Rossa...................


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Aprile 2007)

guarda a Bruja che avatar si è messo! ah ah ah


----------



## Lettrice (2 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ............senza mi sa !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoto... senza mi sa!!!

Lo dico sempre, Fa e' tutto chiacchere e distintivo


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Aprile 2007)

*lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Quoto... senza mi sa!!!
> 
> Lo dico sempre, Fa e' tutto chiacchere e distintivo


Ma che colpa ne ha lui se sti omuncoli non si fanno avanti.

basta, steeel non lo voglio piu'...tempo scaduto...


mumble..mumble...vediamo a chi tocca ora...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ma che colpa ne ha lui se sti omuncoli non si fanno avanti.
> 
> basta, steeel non lo voglio piu'...tempo scaduto...
> 
> ...


 
Gia' ma io ho la mia tripletta pronta con Compos e Fun 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Parto gia' con le corna in testa


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Gia' ma io ho la mia tripletta pronta con Compos e Fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quelle le abbiamo d'ufficio.


ora le dobbiamo rendere piu' ramificate.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quelle le abbiamo d'ufficio.
> 
> 
> ora le dobbiamo rendere piu' ramificate.


Allora cerchero' di creare un quartetto includendo Nadamas o il vecchio caro Feddy 

	
	
		
		
	


	









La ramificazione verra' da se


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Allora cerchero' di creare un quartetto includendo Nadamas o il vecchio caro Feddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okkei..ma che due palle..manco serve innaffiare con sti due...


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Aprile 2007)

*a scatola chiusa*

E' entrato un alfiere, lo chiedo a lui...


ALFIEREEEEEEEEE


( mo' guardate che successo )


----------



## Lettrice (2 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> E' entrato un alfiere, lo chiedo a lui...
> 
> 
> ALFIEREEEEEEEEE
> ...


 
Vai Micia


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Aprile 2007)

Alfiè'..ohh ohh


----------



## Old fun (2 Aprile 2007)

*Scelta*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Se Fun e' d'accordo puoi avere tutt'e due


 
Oddio, io, fra due donne.....ci sto.......
Certo che visto l'inizio mi sa che dovrò alzare gli stipiti delle porte..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








P.S.: in che guaio mi sto cacciando????


----------



## Bruja (2 Aprile 2007)

*fun*



fun ha detto:


> Oddio, io, fra due donne.....ci sto.......
> Certo che visto l'inizio mi sa che dovrò alzare gli stipiti delle porte.....
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tranquillo, visto l'argomento il nostro forum non ha porte ma archi.........il tipo da acquedotto romano............. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (2 Aprile 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Oddio, io, fra due donne.....ci sto.......
> Certo che visto l'inizio mi sa che dovrò alzare gli stipiti delle porte.....
> 
> 
> ...


 
Senti almeno non ci saranno sorprese... vista la partenza cos altro puo' accadere? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque dobbiamo ancora sentire Compos...


----------



## Old fun (2 Aprile 2007)

*ah beh allora....*



Bruja ha detto:


> Tranquillo, visto l'argomento il nostro forum non ha porte ma archi.........il tipo da acquedotto romano.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ah beh allora......sto tranquillo......., nn lo sono, ma ci provo.....


----------



## Old fun (2 Aprile 2007)

*con fa di mezzo....*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti almeno non ci saranno sorprese... vista la partenza cos altro puo' accadere?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Vero, mi pare corretto che Compos debba accettare a sua volta, per quanto riguarda a cosa altro può accadere....beh, non so, intanto come dice Bruja mi sono trasferito in un bel posticino (acquedotto romano) dove le corna sono più libere di muoversi.........certo è che.....perchè ho già questo peso slla testa?????

Con Fa di mezzo non si sa mai cosa possa accadere.........


----------



## Lettrice (2 Aprile 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Vero, mi pare corretto che Compos debba accettare a sua volta, per quanto riguarda a cosa altro può accadere....beh, non so, intanto come dice Bruja mi sono trasferito in un bel posticino (acquedotto romano) dove le corna sono più libere di muoversi.........certo è che.....perchè ho già questo peso slla testa?????
> 
> Con Fa di mezzo non si sa mai cosa possa accadere.........


Dubito Compos abbia problemi visto che la sua scelta ero io e in caso avessi avuto qualcosa in contrario avrebbe scelto te 

	
	
		
		
	


	





gia' ma mi pare che Fa si stia disinteressando alla cosa... proprio come la questione della pizzata del forum


----------



## Old fun (2 Aprile 2007)

*scelta*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Dubito Compos abbia problemi visto che la sua scelta ero io e in caso avessi avuto qualcosa in contrario avrebbe scelto te
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appunto, visto che o te o me, chi dice che scelga entrambi???

Cmq nel caso dovessi essere defenstrato  mi riciclo......(almeno ci provo)

A qualcuna serve un amante????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Fa.....qualche spiegazione in più......no è????......


----------



## Lettrice (2 Aprile 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Appunto, visto che o te o me, chi dice che scelga entrambi???
> 
> Cmq nel caso dovessi essere defenstrato mi riciclo......(almeno ci provo)
> 
> ...


Aspetta e spera... Fa s'e' dato alla macchia...

Magari lui stesso non e' riuscito a trovare una compagna e sta facendo finta di non aver mai inviato il thread


----------



## Lettrice (2 Aprile 2007)

*Fa*

Oh Belloccio...

Ci dici come si continua?

Please


----------



## Bruja (2 Aprile 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Oh Belloccio...
> 
> Ci dici come si continua?
> 
> Please


Quello si è infrattato in qualche altro forum e sta ponendo la stessa domanda.............  vuole un ventaglio di scelta ampio.........lui!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## MariLea (2 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ............senza mi sa !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non c'è problema,
mi chiamavano sempre "la vedova bianca" quando ero sposata,
oggi lo troverei comodo


----------



## Iris (2 Aprile 2007)

*Io ho scelto.*

Chen é mio. Non fate le furbe!!!!

Voglio essere la 23 bis. ( porta bene come numero e la n. 65 non mi piace).

Io poi ho tutte stanze con le porte che si chiudono a chiave!!!


----------



## MariLea (2 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Chen é mio. Non fate le furbe!!!!
> 
> Voglio essere la 23 bis. ( porta bene come numero e la n. 65 non mi piace).
> 
> Io poi ho tutte stanze con le porte che si chiudono a chiave!!!


la n.65 è già in carica a quanto pare,
ne vuoi lasciar passare ancora 3 !


----------



## Old Otella82 (2 Aprile 2007)

uhm.. stavo per lanciare lì un Bastardo Dentro o un TurnBackTime, ma sono già presi.
dunque.. resisto alla tentazione di dire Steel ricky (temo mi farebbe mettere il burka) e dico Moltimodi!
..è libero Moltimodi?!


----------



## Old Pinguino (2 Aprile 2007)

*Per Bruja*

Non hai cambiato idea vero? Sono sempre io il tu cavaliere? Un pinguino e una gallina, andiamo alla grande.


----------



## MariLea (2 Aprile 2007)

*attento*

non t'affezionare troppo pinguì !


----------



## Old Pinguino (2 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> non t'affezionare troppo pinguì !


Mi sta  prendendo il cuore sta gallina, nel senso buono. Non sarai gelosa?


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Aprile 2007)

*e due...*

..anche l'alfiero mi ha dato buca....'namo bbene...

vabbenne, ottimismo signori..a chi tocca ora?


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Aprile 2007)

Pinguino ha detto:


> Mi sta prendendo il cuore sta gallina, nel senso buono. Non sarai gelosa?


guarda che Signore Pinguino, pure coi fiori si presenta.

Uomeni, prendete esempio invece di blaterare...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (2 Aprile 2007)

quasi quasi...

Accademico romano 31 enne, 1.82, castano, carnagione chiara e capelli lunghi, con senso dell'umorismo da stupro, interessato a Jeoffrey Chaucer, Milton, Slash dei GN'R, o, più in generale, al Meglio di Tutto, selezionerebbe donna single, FEDELE, con vocabolario superiore alle 54 parole, che lo stupisca ogni giorno nel bene e nel male, per seria relazione normo-animalesca in cui accetti di essere trattata come la più riverita delle regine in pubblico e come la più vituperata delle puttane nel privato. 
No b/b.


----------



## Bruja (2 Aprile 2007)

*Ussignur.....*



Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> quasi quasi...
> 
> Accademico romano 31 enne, 1.82, castano, carnagione chiara e capelli lunghi, con senso dell'umorismo da stupro, interessato a Jeoffrey Chaucer, Milton, Slash dei GN'R, o, più in generale, al Meglio di Tutto, selezionerebbe donna single, FEDELE, con vocabolario superiore alle 54 parole, che lo stupisca ogni giorno nel bene e nel male, per seria relazione normo-animalesca in cui accetti di essere trattata come la più riverita delle regine in pubblico e come la più vituperata delle puttane nel privato.
> No b/b.


 
Insonne, questa la giriamo direttamente ad Eliana Monti? Quella che fa la "mezzana prezzolata autorizzata" per i cuori solitari?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


x Pinguino........ in effetti un pinguino e una gallina, proprio una coppia perfetta......... due bipedi, incapaci di volare, con deambulazione precaria, aspetto non proprio marziale........ Pinguì sembriamo usciti dalla Corte dei Miracoli....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












    ....siamo perfetti!!


----------



## MariLea (2 Aprile 2007)

Pinguino ha detto:


> Mi sta prendendo il cuore sta gallina, nel senso buono. Non sarai gelosa?


no pinguì, niente gelosie, lo dicevo per te... per non farti soffrire in futuro...
perchè sai comè... le gallinelle... vanno sempre in giro... e tornano sempre col gozzo pieno...
comunque complimenti, hai scelto la migliore, una vera atomica!


----------



## Rebecca (2 Aprile 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> uhm.. stavo per lanciare lì un Bastardo Dentro o un TurnBackTime, ma sono già presi.
> dunque.. resisto alla tentazione di dire Steel ricky (temo mi farebbe mettere il burka) e dico Moltimodi!
> ..è libero Moltimodi?!


Veramente TBT non mi ha ancora risposto quindi tecnicamente non è preso...
Però....


----------



## Old Pinguino (2 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> no pinguì, niente gelosie, lo dicevo per te... per non farti soffrire in futuro...
> perchè sai comè... le gallinelle... vanno sempre in giro... e tornano sempre col gozzo pieno...
> comunque complimenti, hai scelto la migliore, una vera atomica!


Uno in più uno in meno chi se ne accorge


----------



## Old simo (2 Aprile 2007)

*Ma io posso giocare????*

Posso giocare anche io? pero' non ho nessuno....chi mi interessava è già impegnato...ma si puo' giocare solo in coppia? vabbè vorrà dire che guardo voi....uffa! 
pero' sono curiosissima!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Aprile 2007)

*Se...*

..qualcuna fosse interessata a un fedifrago doc di natura suina...citofonare Trottolo..


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Aprile 2007)

*dlin don*



trottolino ha detto:


> ..qualcuna fosse interessata a un fedifrago doc di natura suina...citofonare Trottolo..


 
L'amministratore unico chi lo fa?

Oppure si gestisce alla pari?

e cioè due amministratori per quattro condomini


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Aprile 2007)

*simo*



simo ha detto:


> Posso giocare anche io? pero' non ho nessuno....chi mi interessava è già impegnato...ma si puo' giocare solo in coppia? vabbè vorrà dire che guardo voi....uffa!
> pero' sono curiosissima!!!


simo eccerto che puoi giocare..ma se aspetti che un compagno si schiodi..stai fresca..devi interpellare tu!

Io ho già subìto due buche eccellenti.


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> L'amministratore unico chi lo fa?
> 
> Oppure si gestisce alla pari?
> 
> e cioè due amministratori per quattro condomini


Prevedi un affollamento tale da dover sub-affittare??? Troooppoooo generosa!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Prevedi un affollamento tale da dover sub-affittare??? Troooppoooo generosa!!!


 
ma...ma...che dite...Don Trottolo, i voti vi hanno dato alla testa?


a parte il fatto che la mia "naturale generosità" non la svendero' certo per un paio di sghignazzate che vi state facendo alla faccia mia... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e poi..e poi... vabbè..taccio..senno' Badessa mi chiude in cella domani mattina.


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma...ma...che dite...Don Trottolo, i voti vi hanno dato alla testa?
> 
> 
> a parte il fatto che *la mia "naturale generosità*" non la svendero' certo per un paio di sghignazzate che vi state facendo alla faccia mia...
> ...


Non ambivo a tanto....


----------



## Verena67 (3 Aprile 2007)

*L'ho visto solo ora...*

..questo gioco, manco a me nessuno mi si è filato, pauraaaaa ehhhhh?!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Scelgo Moltimodi, se mi si fila!

Bacio!


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> quasi quasi...
> 
> Accademico romano 31 enne, 1.82, castano, carnagione chiara e capelli lunghi, con senso dell'umorismo da stupro, interessato a Jeoffrey Chaucer, Milton, Slash dei GN'R, o, più in generale, al Meglio di Tutto, selezionerebbe donna single, FEDELE, con vocabolario superiore alle 54 parole, che lo stupisca ogni giorno nel bene e nel male, per seria relazione normo-animalesca in cui accetti di essere trattata come la più riverita delle regine in pubblico e come la più vituperata delle puttane nel privato.
> No b/b.


Se tu non fossi un avvocato sarei anche tentata


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Aprile 2007)

*lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Se tu non fossi un avvocato sarei anche tentata


 
Fammi capi'...solo brigatisti o dentisti ?


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Fammi capi'...solo brigatisti o dentisti ?


O chirurghi plastici


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> O chirurghi plastici


 

Dici?! penza...

.non avevo mai pensato alla categoria...


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Dici?! penza...
> 
> .non avevo mai pensato alla categoria...


Ottima categoria sempre utile per leggeri ritocchi in caso di facciate cadenti


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ottima categoria sempre utile per leggeri ritocchi in caso di facciate cadenti


insomma..tu dici  che è meglio essere longimiranti...

dai che stress....pensare pure a questo du palle.. sono troppo pigra.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> insomma..tu dici che è meglio essere longimiranti...
> 
> dai che stress....pensare pure a questo du palle.. sono troppo pigra.


Lo so... anche io son pigra./.. infatti non mi sono mai impegnata veramente nella ricerca... ma mi piace gurdare e riguardare "Come sposare un milionario".. ma ci vuole costanza...


----------



## Iris (3 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> ..qualcuna fosse interessata a un fedifrago doc di natura suina...citofonare Trottolo..


Senti un giro a mangiare e bere con te lo farei volentieri..ma il suino mi rimane un pò in digesto... Poi prima VOGLIO IL SAMURAI!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













E' questione di tigna.


----------



## Bruja (3 Aprile 2007)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Senti un giro a mangiare e bere con te lo farei volentieri..ma il suino mi rimane un pò in digesto... Poi prima VOGLIO IL SAMURAI!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tigna...............a me sembrava amore per il paranormale.........ma non si può mai dire!!













Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Aprile 2007)

*ora è sicuro*



Iris ha detto:


> Senti un giro a mangiare e bere con te lo farei volentieri..ma il suino mi rimane un pò in digesto... Poi prima VOGLIO IL SAMURAI!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iris si è bevuta il cervello.


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tigna...............a me sembrava amore per il paranormale.........ma non si può mai dire!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

si, chiamiamolo paranormale...


----------



## Iris (3 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Iris si è bevuta il cervello.


No, no, so gestire il soggetto!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Aprile 2007)

*Iris, dopo tutto quello che hai passato..*



Iris ha detto:


> No, no, so gestire il soggetto!!!


ancora non passa la vocazione per fare  la crocerossina?


----------



## Iris (3 Aprile 2007)

*miciolidia*

Mai avuta. Hai ragione. Vado a magnà con trottolino...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (3 Aprile 2007)

x Bruja: aho, col mio annuncio ce l'ho messa davvero tutta.

x Lettrice: se tu non fossi Olandese come la mia ex, sarei tentato pure io....comunque magari sarà per un'altra vita, in cui saremo entrambi gatti.

However c'è un problema di fondo...
Se ormai sai tutto quello che sono e che penso e che dico e che ho fatto e che faccio, se poi ti incontro dal vivo, non ho niente su cui io possa mentire !!!

Cmq la mia imminente 3 mesi ad Amsterdam sta per saltare, perchè quei deficienti che mi hanno assunto non si sono presi la briga di prendermi un appartamento. Sto cercando di rimediare da me tramite internet (siti di housing) ma non mi si filano (ps. mi dicono che gli Olandesi sono abbastanza fancazzisti e ciò è abbastanza fedele all'idea che mi sto facendo). Ergo mi sa che me ne rimango a Roma a spaccare il mondo da qui.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> x Bruja: aho, col mio annuncio ce l'ho messa davvero tutta.
> 
> x Lettrice: se tu non fossi Olandese come la mia ex, sarei tentato pure io....comunque magari sarà per un'altra vita, in cui saremo entrambi gatti.
> 
> ...


OLANDESE IO 

	
	
		
		
	


	





























IO SONO NON SOLO ITALIANA... MA SARDA!!!!!!!

...pero' in Olanda ci vivo... ma ora che mi hai offesa dandomi dell'olandese non ti cago piu'  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: senti io affittai un appartamento per i miei in un bel quartiere (de Joordan)... se vuoi ti posso dare mandare il link... affittano anche settimanalmente


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (3 Aprile 2007)

tesò....
intendevo Olandese di adozione.
Lo so che sei Sarda! A proposito, come già dissi in qualche post non so dove non so quando... adoro la pasta con le sarde!

Ti prego, cagami ancora.

Comunque se mi dici il link mi dai una potenziale salvata enorme, splendò.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> tesò....
> intendevo Olandese di adozione.
> Lo so che sei Sarda! A proposito, come già dissi in qualche post non so dove non so quando... adoro la pasta con le sarde!
> 
> ...


Questo e' uno:

http://www.homelidays.com/EN-Holidays-Rental/nl_hollandeseptentrionale_nl/amsterdam_r3.asp

Ma mi sembra che per i miei usai questo:

http://www.amsterdambeautiful.nl/


Insonne caro... ma manco di adozione, fidati... io son mecenaria... sto qui perche' mi pagano... not to enjoy the weather... either for the tasty food... e tutti ripetono la stessa cosa... chi si trasferisce in Olanda e' 1) partner (che poi era il mio motivo iniziale); 2) soldi.

Escluso questo dubito si possano trovare altre ragioni...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (3 Aprile 2007)

grazie per i link, miciottolina!!!

ps.
la gente utilizza quei 2 motivi per fare un sacco di altre cose (ad esempio, sposarsi!).


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> grazie per i link, miciottolina!!!
> 
> ps.
> la gente utilizza quei 2 motivi per fare un sacco di altre cose (ad esempio, sposarsi!).


Ma allora sei un ottimista... coi tempi che corrono x sposarsi basta mooolto meno... ( e non intendo aggiungere faccine del cavolo... visto che non e' da ridere)


----------



## Old LILA.... (3 Aprile 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> quasi quasi...
> 
> Accademico romano 31 enne, 1.82, castano, carnagione chiara e capelli lunghi, con senso dell'umorismo da stupro, interessato a Jeoffrey Chaucer, Milton, Slash dei GN'R, o, più in generale, al Meglio di Tutto, selezionerebbe donna single, FEDELE, con vocabolario superiore alle 54 parole, che lo stupisca ogni giorno nel bene e nel male, per seria relazione normo-animalesca in cui accetti di essere trattata come la più riverita delle regine in pubblico e come la più vituperata delle puttane nel privato.
> No b/b.


interressante


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Aprile 2007)

*Lila*



LILA.... ha detto:


> interressante


ta da!


----------



## Bruja (3 Aprile 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> ta da!


 
........tu evita di partecipare..............opinionista!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Compos mentis (4 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dubito Compos abbia problemi visto che la sua scelta ero io e in caso avessi avuto qualcosa in contrario avrebbe scelto te
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Accetto il trio, purché non si creino gelosie tra voi due. Mi raccomando la pulizia, l'educazione e la più totale assenza di gelosia.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  E ora piccolina fammi un po' vedere come ti ha dotato madre natura che il Fun l'ho già "analizzato" ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   da non confondersi con inc...ato, grazie  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Senti un giro a mangiare e bere con te lo farei volentieri..ma il suino mi rimane un pò in digesto... Poi prima VOGLIO IL SAMURAI!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sta facenda che vengo sempre messo come seconda (o terza!) scelta...nun è che mi faccia fare proprio i salti di gioia nè!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mò faccio il tignoso pure io ...e nun gioco più!!


----------



## Old fun (4 Aprile 2007)

*analizzato?*



Compos mentis ha detto:


> Accetto il trio, purché non si creino gelosie tra voi due. Mi raccomando la pulizia, l'educazione e la più totale assenza di gelosia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lo sapevo.........(l'ho anche scritto).....ma vediin che guaio mi sono cacciato.....mi hanno pure analizzato.........aiutooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
P.S.: trovato qualche brutta malattia???


----------



## Lettrice (4 Aprile 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Accetto il trio, purché non si creino gelosie tra voi due. Mi raccomando la pulizia, l'educazione e la più totale assenza di gelosia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma non saro' gelosa... visto che si parte gia' in tre 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Compos... non ho niente da tirare fuori


----------



## La Lupa (4 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Sta facenda che vengo sempre messo come seconda (o terza!) scelta...nun è che mi faccia fare proprio i salti di gioia nè!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E cosa dovrei dire io??? Che non mi si fila nessuno????


Paura eh?


----------



## Old Vulvia (4 Aprile 2007)

*du du du, da da da*



trottolino ha detto:


> Sta facenda che vengo sempre messo come seconda (o terza!) scelta...nun è che mi faccia fare proprio i salti di gioia nè!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Non fare così.. mi propongo io  

	
	
		
		
	


	





......... ho letto che sei di natura suina................  

	
	
		
		
	


	






*Lupa*, mi propongo anche per te, saresti la mia prima esperienza lesbo ma son sicura che ne varrebbe la pena. 

Che ne dite, facciamo un trio anche noi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Baci, VulviaPiggy


----------



## La Lupa (4 Aprile 2007)

Wow!!!
Non avevo mica visto.... ficata!

Però scusa Vulvietta, io mi sono appena fidanzata... disturba se porto anche Psycho?

Non credo che la prenderebbe bene se lo lasciassi fuori...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Garantisco io sul risultato.


----------



## Old Vulvia (4 Aprile 2007)

*Lupa*

Non disturba affatto, anzi Norman conferisce quella suspance che nelle relazioni non dovrebbe mai mancare. Inoltre, neanch'io dimentico Mbuto, egli è sempre con me..


----------



## Bruja (4 Aprile 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Wow!!!
> Non avevo mica visto.... ficata!
> 
> Però scusa Vulvietta, io mi sono appena fidanzata... disturba se porto anche Psycho?
> ...


Ma sei andata a chiedere il permesso a "Voscenza benedica" ed a baciare l'anello?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (4 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma sei andata a chiedere il permesso a "Voscenza benedica" ed a baciare l'anello?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E no!
Bru, non sei attenta!!!

Anarchico è.


----------



## Bruja (4 Aprile 2007)

*aahhhhhhhhhhhhhh..........*



La Lupa ha detto:


> E no!
> Bru, non sei attenta!!!
> 
> Anarchico è.


..............allora, stai solo attenta di non confondere la candeggina con la nitroglicerina..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (4 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ..............allora, stai solo attenta di non confondere la candeggina con la nitroglicerina.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh....


----------



## Old Fa. (4 Aprile 2007)

Vi dispiacerebbe farmi una sintesi, delle 14 pagine che avete creato, ... quante coppie ci sono ?


----------



## MariLea (4 Aprile 2007)

vabbè...  mica posso fare tutto io! 
la bambina stamattina ha vomitato dal ponte...
Nomina una segretaria va!


----------



## Old Fa. (4 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> vabbè... mica posso fare tutto io!
> la bambina stamattina ha vomitato dal ponte...
> Nomina una segretaria va!


Beh, ma mica poi chiedo molto. Quante coppie ci sono alla quattordicesima pagina ?

PS: ho già capito, ... non fa niente, ... ci riproverò in futuro con il gioco delle coppie


----------



## Old Pinguino (4 Aprile 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Beh, ma mica poi chiedo molto. Quante coppie ci sono alla quattordicesima pagina ?
> 
> PS: ho già capito, ... non fa niente, ... ci riproverò in futuro con il gioco delle coppie


Io e Bruja ci siamo. Non mi hai dato buca vero Bruja?


----------



## Old fun (4 Aprile 2007)

*pure io*



Pinguino ha detto:


> Io e Bruja ci siamo. Non mi hai dato buca vero Bruja?


 
Io ci sono con Compos e Lettrice e siamo due (noi veramente siamo in tre), siamo moderni....


----------



## Old Vulvia (4 Aprile 2007)

*anch'io ci sono*

per ora con *Lupa* (e Norman e Mbuto).. forse con noi ci sarà anche *Trottolino* che deve ancora rispondere al mio invito.

Totale: 5! (Speriamo).
Siamo ancora più moderni..


----------



## Old Compos mentis (4 Aprile 2007)

Le coppie si son formate.
Ora bisogna fornire le stesse dei piatti da lanciare in occasione del primo litigio.


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Aprile 2007)

*Cindarella*



Bruja ha detto:


> ........tu evita di partecipare..............opinionista!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naaaaaaaaaaa opinionista naaaaaaaaaaaa 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Vedrai oggi quante colombine innammorate verranno al tuo davanzale lindo e profumato a

fare non cucu, ma pupu... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












*X FA...insomma ci dai buca!... fine del gioco.*


----------



## Bruja (5 Aprile 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Naaaaaaaaaaa opinionista naaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Fa adesso è nella fase "fammi pensare", solo che essendo distratto, non si ricorda che stava pensando e si perde per strada....................... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja

x Piguino - Io ho una parola sola......... se facciamo coppia..... coppia sia!


----------



## La Lupa (5 Aprile 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> per ora con *Lupa* (e Norman e Mbuto).. forse con noi ci sarà anche *Trottolino* che deve ancora rispondere al mio invito.
> 
> Totale: 5! (Speriamo).
> Siamo ancora più moderni..


Secondo me Trottolo piglia un fugone che aiuto.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ce ne restiamo noi quattro vulvietta... che ne dite di un assalto alla diligenza, tanto per scaldarci le ossa?

Sennò noi dovremmo finire di imbustare la salma del postino che c'è rimasta tra i piedi l'altra sera... se ci date una mano a portarla in cantina mi fai un piacere.

Poi andiamo a pranzo, ok?

Vedrai, ci divertiremo un sacco insieme, me lo sento!


----------



## Bruja (5 Aprile 2007)

*Lupa*

Trottolino avrrà tanti difetti ma non è un pavido................. dubito che voglia rischiare di essere accusato di viltà di fronte al nemico....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Trottolino avrrà tanti difetti ma non è un pavido................. dubito che voglia rischiare di essere accusato di viltà di fronte al nemico.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spiace deludere Bruja...ma io massimo a tre potevo arrivare!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vabbeh, caso mai faccio il "jolly" nelle altre coppie ...ovviamente solo per le miss (che poi mi sa che mi addice di più..)


----------



## MariLea (5 Aprile 2007)

*Trottolino*

posso averti tutto per me?


----------



## Bruja (5 Aprile 2007)

*Trottolino*

Tu fai pure il jolly...............  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## MariLea (5 Aprile 2007)

*Brù?*

ma come.. gli ho chiesto se vuole essere tutto per me.. e tu gli dici di fare il jolly?


----------



## Bruja (5 Aprile 2007)

*mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> ma come.. gli ho chiesto se vuole essere tutto per me.. e tu gli dici di fare il jolly?


Ma tu ti fideresti dell'Araba Fenice?.............. tutto per te....... per cinque minuti !!!!
Bruja


----------



## MariLea (5 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma tu ti fideresti dell'Araba Fenice?.............. tutto per te....... per cinque minuti !!!!
> Bruja


almeno per il gioco.. potrà dire di essere stato di una soltanto


----------



## Bruja (5 Aprile 2007)

*mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> almeno per il gioco.. potrà dire di essere stato di una soltanto


 
Mi appello al 5° emendamento!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> posso averti tutto per me?


Vedo che ci son ancora delle buongustaie in giro!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ok per il gioco (sempre che quello stordito di FA si ricordi come continuarlo!!)


----------



## La Lupa (5 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Trottolino avrrà tanti difetti ma non è un pavido................. dubito che voglia rischiare di essere accusato di viltà di fronte al nemico.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Visto?
Se l'è fatta in mano.


----------



## MariLea (5 Aprile 2007)




----------



## Bruja (5 Aprile 2007)

*Lupa*

Non è che viste le ultime evoluzioni preferisca starti alla larga............ sai non mi risulta che sia un esperto artificiere..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (5 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non è che viste le ultime evoluzioni preferisca starti alla larga............ sai non mi risulta che sia un esperto artificiere.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vabbè, ma è con dei professionisti! 
Gente seria. Gli davamo una mano noi...


----------



## Iris (5 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> posso averti tutto per me?


Ma veramente il none di Trottolino lo avevo fatto io...Già da prima...Chen mi ha lasciato in un mare di lacrime e citazioni 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  Ho diritto ad una consolazione!


----------



## MariLea (5 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma è con dei professionisti!
> Gente seria. Gli davamo una mano noi...


vabbè dicono tutti così...


----------



## MariLea (5 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma veramente il none di Trottolino lo avevo fatto io...Già da prima...Chen mi ha lasciato in un mare di lacrime e citazioni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non fare così ddai... dagli il tempo di un altro ripasso e chen torna più ccitato che mai...


----------



## Iris (5 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> non fare così ddai... dagli il tempo di un altro ripasso e chen torna più ccitato che mai...


Ma quello...è più arrapato che mai!!!!


----------



## Old Pinguino (5 Aprile 2007)

*Per Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Fa adesso è nella fase "fammi pensare", solo che essendo distratto, non si ricorda che stava pensando e si perde per strada.......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hai visto ci regalano anche i piatti, d'inverno ti scaldo sotto il mio pancino così il freddo della banchisa non ti ucciderà, da bravo pinguino.


----------



## Old Pinguino (5 Aprile 2007)

*Per i maschietti*

Ma ragazzi nessuno invita una damigella come Persa-Ritrovata? Se propongo il triangolo Bruja usa subito i piatti nuovi, sulla mia testa. Forza maschietti dove siete finiti!!!


----------



## Bruja (5 Aprile 2007)

*Pinguino*



Pinguino ha detto:


> Ma ragazzi nessuno invita una damigella come Persa-Ritrovata? Se propongo il triangolo Bruja usa subito i piatti nuovi, sulla mia testa. Forza maschietti dove siete finiti!!!


Con Persa mi sta bene anche il triangolo........... mi domando solo come farai a scaldarci tutte e due con un pancino solo.......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Pinguino (5 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Con Persa mi sta bene anche il triangolo........... mi domando solo come farai a scaldarci tutte e due con un pancino solo..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma proprio tu guardi il pelo nell'uovo? Ma dai


----------



## Bruja (5 Aprile 2007)

*va beh........*



Pinguino ha detto:


> Ma proprio tu guardi il pelo nell'uovo? Ma dai


Io sarò anche minuziosa, ma se tu fossi stato un orso polare non averi fatto storie, un pinguino se permetti ha una stazza piuttosto modesta e mi sa che io e Persa dobbiamo fare i turni .... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Pinguino (5 Aprile 2007)

*Per Bruja*

Purtroppo sono un dolcissimo e fedelissimo pinguino. No orso non mi vedo, va beh facciamo i turni finchè non trova il compagno, un pò di calduccio non si nega a nessuno.


----------



## MariLea (5 Aprile 2007)

intanto persa non ha confermato se si unisce alla comitiva...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Aprile 2007)

*veramente...*

..aspettavo proposte ma...
il triangolo no , non l'avevo consideratoooo...
...e poi al massimo con due uomini (senza offesa per Bru)...


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma veramente il none di Trottolino lo avevo fatto io...Già da prima...Chen mi ha lasciato in un mare di lacrime e citazioni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Premio di consolazione??? mhhhh...nun me ce vedo proprio!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..aspettavo proposte ma...
> il triangolo no , non l'avevo consideratoooo...
> ...e* poi al massimo con due uomini* (senza offesa per Bru)...


Giusto per mettersi un pò in pari e non farsi mancar nulla eh!!!


----------



## Bruja (6 Aprile 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..aspettavo proposte ma...
> il triangolo no , non l'avevo consideratoooo...
> ...e poi al massimo con due uomini (senza offesa per Bru)...


 
......... ci mancherebbe.......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Vulvia (6 Aprile 2007)

*Trottolo*

Sono molto offesa.. io che mi ero anche messa in tenuta suino-sexy per invitarti ad un triangolo (vabbè, pentagono) con me e Lupa. Manco una risposta garbata..  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Addio.


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Aprile 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Sono molto offesa.. io che mi ero anche messa in tenuta suino-sexy per invitarti ad un triangolo (vabbè, pentagono) con me e Lupa. Manco una risposta garbata..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vulvia suvvia non fa accussia...è che c'era troppa folla...e poi l'offeso dovrei essere io...semai!!


----------



## La Lupa (6 Aprile 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Sono molto offesa.. io che mi ero anche messa in tenuta suino-sexy per invitarti ad un triangolo (vabbè, pentagono) con me e Lupa. Manco una risposta garbata..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma ancora gli parli?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vieni Vulvia, andiamo via.

Tzè!


----------



## Iris (6 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Premio di consolazione??? mhhhh...nun me ce vedo proprio!!!


Ma guarda questo! Ho detto consolazione, non che sei un premio!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma ancora gli parli?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma guarda questo! Ho detto consolazione, *non che sei un premio*!!!


Sicura???


----------



## Old Vulvia (6 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Vulvia suvvia non fa accussia...è che c'era troppa folla...e poi l'offeso dovrei essere io...semai!!


Giusto per il fatto che ci troviamo in un forum di grande levatura morale e culturale, voglio farla anch'io una citazione. Dai "_Discorsi teutonici_" di Trapattoni: "Strunz!".

Altro che l'offeso è lui, semmai. Tzè.


----------



## Iris (6 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Sicura???


questa si che si chiama  

	
	
		
		
	


	
























   AUTOSTIMA


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2007)

Allora...ho letto un po' di pagine. Dunque...sono stato scelto da madamigella Otella e madamigella Verena. Le ringrazio di cuore!





...però...vige la poligamia? Perchè se così fosse, non avrei problemi ad andare all'altare in tre


----------



## Bruja (6 Aprile 2007)

*Bah*

_Io che non mi smentisco mai, sono una rompiscatole è notorio, ho la sensazione che più che il gioco delle coppie questo sia "qualche personaggio in cerca di autore"............  E naturalmente il Fa (Pirandello) è illustre assente!!!_
_Bruja_


----------



## Old Fa. (6 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> _Io che non mi smentisco mai, sono una rompiscatole è notorio, ho la sensazione che più che il gioco delle coppie questo sia "qualche personaggio in cerca di autore"............ E naturalmente il Fa (Pirandello) è illustre assente!!!_
> _Bruja_


Io Bruja ho la giustificazione dei genitori per le mie assenze, .... ma non dirò mai, nemmeno sotto tortura, ....  che ho falsificato le firme.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E poi, .... ho perso completamente questo post (una giustificazione senza firma questa volta)

PS: è una buona scappatoia questo post ?


----------



## Bruja (6 Aprile 2007)

*Mah........*



Fa. ha detto:


> Io Bruja ho la giustificazione dei genitori per le mie assenze, .... ma non dirò mai, nemmeno sotto tortura, .... che ho falsificato le firme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ditemi voi cosa si può rispondere a uno così  

	
	
		
		
	


	
























Bruja


----------



## Old Otella82 (6 Aprile 2007)

Fa sei assente ingiustificato, abbiamo chiamato a casa e i tuoi genitori non sanno niente!
compiti extra per una settimana:

dicci come si giocaaaaaaaaaa!!!


ps=


----------



## Old Fa. (6 Aprile 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Fa sei assente ingiustificato, abbiamo chiamato a casa e i tuoi genitori non sanno niente!
> compiti extra per una settimana:
> 
> dicci come si giocaaaaaaaaaa!!!
> ...


Sei una iena ....  adesso quando torno a casa le piglio pure dai miei .....    

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sei una malfidente, ... non potevi credermi sulla parola ????


----------



## Bruja (6 Aprile 2007)

*crederti sulla parola????*



Fa. ha detto:


> Sei una iena .... adesso quando torno a casa le piglio pure dai miei .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Fa ma che pretese, non ti credi neppure tu.........!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Fa. (6 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Fa ma che pretese, non ti credi neppure tu.........!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma io almeno faccio finta ....


----------



## Bruja (6 Aprile 2007)

*Fa*



Fa. ha detto:


> Ma io almeno faccio finta ....


Non sò gli altri, ma a me fare finta per conto terzi non viene tanto bene!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Fa. (6 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non sò gli altri, ma a me fare finta per conto terzi non viene tanto bene!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Potresti almeno provarci, ...


----------



## Old Fa. (6 Aprile 2007)

Non immagini Bruja per quanto tempo ho falsificato la firma dei miei genitori per numerose questioni scolastiche, ... un giorno ho beccato una Prof come Otella82 che ha chiamato a casa mia: avevo visibilmente abusato un po' troppo di questo falso, ... tanto più che intercettavo le comunicazioni scolastiche in posta, .... facendomele consegnare dal postino. Conoscevo i tempi delle minacce e la fermata del bus era proprio davanti alla Posta.

Un pomeriggi, ... mia madre mi ha passato con il battipanni a tutto andare, ... era giustificato (anche senza firma)  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Avevo 10 anni, ... credo che la mia strada professionale si è scritta proprio in questo genere di azioni.


----------



## Old trudi (6 Aprile 2007)

*buon giorno*

posso inserirmi anch'io?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Aprile 2007)

*Bentornata*



trudi ha detto:


> posso inserirmi anch'io?


Ma c'è un problema fondamentale: Fa ha lanciato il gioco, ma non dice che fare..
Sorvolando che gli uomini scarseggiano (di questo ce ne eravamo già accorte, no? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ) e si propongono triangoli  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  per sopperire...


----------



## Old Fa. (6 Aprile 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> posso inserirmi anch'io?


Certissimamente ....


----------



## Old trudi (6 Aprile 2007)

*grazie*

e che si fa ,Fa?


----------



## Old trudi (6 Aprile 2007)

nn ho capito il gioco ,neppure chi siano i maschi e chi le femmine ,vanno bene le coppie dello stesso sesso? Fa sei in linea  ,mi potresti spiegare ,per favore ?


----------



## Old Fa. (6 Aprile 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> nn ho capito il gioco ,neppure chi siano i maschi e chi le femmine ,vanno bene le coppie dello stesso sesso? Fa sei in linea ,mi potresti spiegare ,per favore ?


Francamente non ho seguito e non capisco se ci sono delle coppie formate, ... io a memoria dovrei essere in coppia con dererumanatura se non ha fatto coppia con qualcuno, ... se vuoi Trudi, per il momento fai coppia con me visto che nemmeno io ho capito cosa succede. Poi ne scegli uno, ... appena abbiamo capito cosa è successo in queste 20 pagine.


----------



## Old trudi (6 Aprile 2007)

ok e poi si decide cosa fare ? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  che sia divertente però


----------



## Old trudi (6 Aprile 2007)

*poche regole però!*

dalle pagine  si capisce pochino sì tu già in coppia ,ma fa lostesso ,poi sei il capo del gioco e puoi fare quello che vuoi ,inventare le regole ,e tutto ,anche essere poligamo


----------



## Bruja (6 Aprile 2007)

*trudi*

Guarda che noi stiamo aspettando che il "regista" Fa ci dica cosa fare a coppie formate.......... appena si schiarisce le idee ci dirà che gioco giochiamo?
Non oso pensare cosa gli verrà in mente  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Fa. (6 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Guarda che noi stiamo aspettando che il "regista" Fa ci dica cosa fare a coppie formate.......... appena si schiarisce le idee ci dirà che gioco giochiamo?
> Non oso pensare cosa gli verrà in mente
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bruja, ... tu hai poca fede .....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma quante coppie esistono formate ? ... diventa difficile consultare tutte queste pagine per capirlo; ho fatto un pochino di assenze.


----------



## Old trudi (6 Aprile 2007)

*regiiista ..*

allora deciditi..così si capisce ...mi sa che come animatore .... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   anche con lo sci hai fatto così ..proponi poi ti scordi ...ah ah ..e ora c'è un sacco di neve ..montagne 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   fuori stagione..leggiti le 21 pagine  allora ..


----------



## Old Fa. (6 Aprile 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> allora deciditi..così si capisce ...mi sa che come animatore ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Credo sia come dici, ... ma in fondo che male c'è ? ... Ad ogni modo molti si sono scambiati post tra loro, ed in qualche modo si sono conosciuti, ... forse meglio di prima.
Comunque vada, ... credo che abbia fatto solo bene questa cosa


----------



## Old trudi (6 Aprile 2007)

ok Fabrice,charmant(ci vuole la e ?) le nom ..noblesse obblige,si socializza anche così ..6 una messe di idee però ...molto creativo ...


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Aprile 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> ok Fabrice,charmant(ci vuole la e ?) le nom ..noblesse obblige,si socializza anche così ..6 una messe di idee però ...*molto creativo* ...


 
Ahhhh...mò gli storditi si chiamano così??


----------



## Old Fa. (6 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Ahhhh...mò gli storditi si chiamano così??


Non ho molto capito, ... è già la terza volta che ti vedo arrivare così, ... mi stai cercando ?

Permetto a me stesso di insultarmi e di solito lo concedo molto volentieri agli altri, ... ma finisce presto se qualcuno insiste come stai facendo buttando qui e la qualche post a casaccio per partecipare, .... senza una direzione precisa.

Immagino che tu abbia capito al volo, ... e non debba sprecarmi oltre su questo argomento  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: aspetto con molta impazienza una tua risposta (di solito ti defili come la talpa che sei), ... non fosse altro che mi dai una scusa per fare lo stordito davvero, ... non rimmarai deluso ...


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Aprile 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Non ho molto capito, ... è già la terza volta che ti vedo arrivare così, ... mi stai cercando ?
> 
> Permetto a me stesso di insultarmi e di solito lo concedo molto volentieri agli altri, ... ma finisce presto se qualcuno insiste come stai facendo buttando qui e la qualche post a casaccio per partecipare, .... senza una direzione precisa.
> 
> ...


Insultarti??? maddai...come ti defineresti tu stesso? 

Uno che apre un post che poi non segue e a cui non sa lui stesso dare un senso preciso??

E fosse la prima volta che lo fai, poi.... ma ti prendiamo pure così..ma non pretendere che ti si prenda pure sul serio eh!!


----------



## Old Fa. (6 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Insultarti??? maddai...come ti defineresti tu stesso?
> 
> Uno che apre un post che poi non segue e a cui non sa lui stesso dare un senso preciso??
> 
> E fosse la prima volta che lo fai, poi.... ma ti prendiamo pure così..ma non pretendere che ti si prenda pure sul serio eh!!


Nessuno t'impedisce di esporre ogni critica che vuoi, ... è un pochino diverso fare quello che fai, ... scaricare questa tua cosa a rate in diversi post. E comunque, anche prima di questo titolo.

Naturalmente, quello che faccio nei miei titoli sono cose mie dal momento che non è obbligato per nessuno rispondere. E puoi comunque anche non leggere quello che scrivo, visto che i miei post sono tutti firmati.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quello che fai tu, è molto diverso; e come vedi, ... sei trasparente come un vetro. Se io stesso ho capito il tuo gioco e vieni pure fuori a confermarmelo, ... beh .... bravo  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Da adesso, anche se io mi do della testa di cazzo, ... tu non sei nemmeno autorizzato da darmi della "Testa".
Ti è arrivato bene il messaggio nella tua tana ? Immagino proprio di Sì   

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: alla prossima non sarò tanto compiacente in questi messaggi


----------



## Old trudi (6 Aprile 2007)

*ops*

ma che litigio !  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  un pò di bon ton signori ...è Pasqua infine ..fate pace


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Aprile 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Nessuno t'impedisce di esporre ogni critica che vuoi, ... è un pochino diverso fare quello che fai, ... scaricare questa tua cosa a rate in diversi post. E comunque, anche prima di questo titolo.
> 
> Naturalmente, quello che faccio nei miei titoli sono cose mie dal momento che non è obbligato per nessuno rispondere. E puoi comunque anche non leggere quello che scrivo, visto che i miei post sono tutti firmati.
> 
> ...


Ah no? E chi me lo impedirebbe, tu???  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Cmque tranquillo, in genere salto a piè pari i tuoi scritti, non avendo molto tempo ultimamente cerco di leggere ciò che almeno può aver senso...ma se mi va di commentare, lo farò come e quando mi pare....non mi pare che tu abbia alcun genere di "intoccabilità" (o sei una vacca sacra indù?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   )

Se poi non sai stare allo scherzo...il problema è solo tuo!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ps. Ahh scordavo...le tue pseudominacce, tipo quella del ps. , son semplicemente 
r i d i c o l e !!!


----------



## Old Fa. (6 Aprile 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> ma che litigio !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per fare la pace, ... bisogna essere prima in guerra.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque tranquilla, Trottolino di solito si nasconde nel suo marsupio, ... non è certamente un tipo che ti dice le cose in faccia: preferisce rimuginare nel tempo  .... e scheggiare a perdita di tempo.


----------



## Old Fa. (6 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Ah no? E chi me lo impedirebbe, tu???


Tu davvero confondi Roma per Toma e Frana per Rana, ... ma leggi prima di rispondere oppure indovini ?


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Aprile 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> ma che litigio !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per me no problem Trudi...non son certo io il permalosino!!


----------



## Old trudi (6 Aprile 2007)

*speriamo*

antipatico sto trottolino ,ma mi sembra ve ne diciate di tutti i colori,se nn è guerra ci assomiglia molto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  almeno a perole ,pesantucce ,direi,e a giudizi ,severi


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Aprile 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Per fare la pace, ... bisogna essere prima in guerra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh, che tu sia uno stordito non mi pare di non avertelo detto in faccia!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quanto al perdere tempo...hai ragione...con te è solo tempo perso!!! 

Buon cicchetto Fa!


----------



## Old Fa. (6 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Per me no problem Trudi...non son certo io il permalosino!!


Si si, ... che tattica inutile, ...dovresti impegnarti un po' di più.

Tieni prendi questi, http://www.vespoarmando.it/images/fazzoletti001.jpg non sono sicuro che riesci a prenderli, ... ma non posso essere io a fare tutto


----------



## Old trudi (6 Aprile 2007)

insomma ho capito che vi piace proprio litigare su tutto un pò infantili ragazzi,allora ricominciamo da capo : qual'è il problema ?


----------



## Old Fa. (6 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Beh, che tu sia uno stordito non mi pare di non avertelo detto in faccia!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono davvero sbalordito dalle tue risposte, ...   

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' davvero come credevo, ... non hai niente dentro, ... spari cazzate di nascosto perchè non reggi nemmeno due post  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: tu non mi hai proprio detto in faccia niente, come al solito, ... ti limiti a sparare cazzate attraverso post degli altri, .... come sempre. Non è la prima volta. 

PS2: Aspetta Trottolino, ... giochiamo a fare i nick invisibili, ...


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Aprile 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> insomma ho capito che vi piace proprio litigare su tutto un pò infantili ragazzi,allora ricominciamo da capo : qual'è il problema ?


Per me nessuno Trudi...solo che qualcuno (FA)avrebbe la pretesa di permettere o meno a qualcun altro (il sottoscritto) di fare battute o commentare i suoi post.

Ripeto, per me no problem, di solito lo evito visto il non sense di ciò che esprime ... ma a volte è troppo esilarante.

Vista però la sua tigneria, lo ignorerò del tutto e amen.

Notte


----------



## Old trudi (6 Aprile 2007)

notte e sogni d'oro


----------



## Old Fa. (6 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Per me nessuno Trudi...solo che qualcuno (FA)avrebbe la pretesa di permettere o meno a qualcun altro (il sottoscritto) di fare battute o commentare i suoi post.
> 
> Ripeto, per me no problem, di solito lo evito visto il non sense di ciò che esprime ... ma a volte è troppo esilarante.
> 
> ...


Ritorna nella tana da dove sei uscito, ...   

	
	
		
		
	


	





No problem !?! ... ma vai a dormire e non piagnuccolare come fai sempre, ... ti ho già regalato i fazzoletti di carta, ... scordati che ti soffio il naso.


----------



## Old trudi (6 Aprile 2007)

ma sei feroce ,povero trottolino ,lo detesti proprio .. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 continuo a nn capire perchè litigate


----------



## Old Fa. (6 Aprile 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> ma sei feroce ,povero trottolino ,lo detesti proprio ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ho assolutamente niente contro di lui, ... ma visto che per diverse volte mi ha voluto ... "cercare" ... ora .... mi ha trovato.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Immagino fosse quello che voleva, ... e così gli ho dimostrato che la sua definizione su di me corrisponde in modo preciso.

Magari la prossima volta, si risparmia di sparare in giro coglionerie. Non credo, ... basta aspettare qualche settimana e riprende. Tranquilla, è un tipo molto paziente, farà esattamente come oggi in modi diversi


----------



## Old trudi (6 Aprile 2007)

compare ericompare ? e ti maltratta ?


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Aprile 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Non ho assolutamente niente contro di lui, ... ma visto che per diverse volte mi ha voluto ... "cercare" ... ora .... mi ha trovato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'unica cosa che mi resta da dire e che come dice Otella è universalmente comprensibile (quindi anche per uno come te...) è:

FA, ma che due palle!!!


----------



## Old Fa. (6 Aprile 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> compare ericompare ? e ti maltratta ?


E' sottile, ... non è evidente, ... per me è chiaro. Solo che se l'è presa quando gli ho detto che non sa cosa sia la Giurisprudenza ed ha fatto scena muta da allora.

Da allora ha iniziato a fare il bambino offeso e i dispettucoli.

Ma va bene, se ci tiene tanto, ... sono con lui al 100%


----------



## Old Fa. (6 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che mi resta da dire e che come dice Otella è universalmente comprensibile (quindi anche per uno come te...) è:
> 
> FA, ma che due palle!!!


Oplà, ... che trascina altri nick nelle sue storie    

	
	
		
		
	


	









Da solo non sei capace vero ?   
Sono quasi certo di conoscere la tua prossima mossa ....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: devi seriamente fare qualcosa per la tua prevedibilità, ... è davvero troppo facile


----------



## Old trudi (6 Aprile 2007)

mah smetto di intromettermi ci sono antichi livori ,ma è  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   divertente seguirvi nn so per chi tengo


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Aprile 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> E' sottile, ... non è evidente, ... per me è chiaro. Solo che se l'è presa quando gli ho detto che non sa cosa sia la Giurisprudenza ed ha fatto scena muta da allora.
> 
> *Da allora ha iniziato a fare il bambino offeso e i dispettucoli.*
> 
> Ma va bene, se ci tiene tanto, ... sono con lui al 100%





















































*Come sempre hai capito tutto della vita*!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






























Ps, scusa se te lo chiedo...ma a cosa ti riferisci? Perchè davvero a me sfugge...non è che sia uno dei tuoi soliti "incubi" (o paranoie o deliri...chiamali pure come preferisci..) ???


----------



## Old trudi (6 Aprile 2007)

siete voi una bella coppia ,scoppiatissima ,allora vediamo chi è più perfido:condom 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   eggio di un litigio coniugale ,di quelli che nn sai da cosa siano motivati ..


----------



## Old Fa. (6 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> *Come sempre hai capito tutto della vita*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu non leggi proprio, ... dove hai letto che ho capito tutto della vita ? Lascia perdere fa niente.

Non è carino utilizzare le mie confidenze su questo forum, ...  per ribattermele contro adesso, ... lascia intuire che tu sia alla frutta in fatto di risposte ....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Infatti, non hai più cartucce dai primi 2 post che hai scritto, anche se dubito che le avessi in quelle occasioni.


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Aprile 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Tu non leggi proprio, ... dove hai letto che ho capito tutto della vita ? Lascia perdere fa niente.
> 
> Non è carino utilizzare le mie confidenze su questo forum, ... per ribattermele contro adesso, ... lascia intuire che tu sia alla frutta in fatto di risposte ....
> 
> ...


Temo che a continuare a guardare il grande fratello ti sia bruciato anche l'ultimo neurone rimasto!!!   

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Vedo che la sparata di sopra su quel che secondo te mi avrebbe offeso ....era una delle tue solite sparate!! Non esagerare col valium ehh stasera!! 

Buona nanna, topolino...


----------



## Old Fa. (6 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Temo che a continuare a guardare il grande fratello ti sia bruciato anche l'ultimo neurone rimasto!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu a me .... topolino .... non lo dici ....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: ancora una volta usi delle confidenze che faccio, ... però, segui molto quello che scrivo ....


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Aprile 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Tu a me .... topolino .... non lo dici ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah perchè l'avevi pure ammesso? Giuro che son andato a intuito (e davvero non ci voleva molto a capirlo!)...avendo capito il soggettino che sei!!! 

Dai, ti lascio l'ultimo interventino "intelligente", che se no poi non prendi sonno!!


----------



## Old Fa. (7 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Ah perchè l'avevi pure ammesso? Giuro che son andato a intuito (e davvero non ci voleva molto a capirlo!)...avendo capito il soggettino che sei!!!
> 
> Dai, ti lascio l'ultimo interventino "intelligente", che se no poi non prendi sonno!!


OK, ... aspetta che mi preparo, l'ultimo intervento deve essere per forza intelligente ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buona pasqua carissimo, ... mi sono divertito da matti a fare bisboccia con te, l'ho trovato davvero simpatico:  ... naturalmente la metà di quello che ho detto non è vera, ... ma mi piaceva la cosa  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: è abbastanza intelligente ?


----------



## Old Fa. (7 Aprile 2007)

Non dirmelo Trottolino: ... stai pensando che sia una trappola il post sopra. Ora che lo dico non sarebbe male.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non è una trappola , ... in un forum questi giochi non li faccio.


----------

